# God's Number | Documentary Teaser



## God's Number Film (Dec 16, 2016)

Hi all, I'm a filmmaker who is making a documentary on competitive speedcubing. We were at the event when Feliks broke the record. Check out our video, share it around and like our Facebook page if you'd be interested in seeing a documentary made about speedcubing! 






https://www.facebook.com/godsnumber/


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Dec 16, 2016)

I would watch the whole thing the second it comes out. : )


----------



## Dom (Dec 16, 2016)

Oh yes! Do it. I can't WAIT!


----------



## stoic (Dec 16, 2016)

Yep, I'm in. 
Great trailer btw.


----------



## Berd (Dec 16, 2016)

Sweet!


----------



## Loiloiloi (Dec 16, 2016)

I find it funny how you still hear Mat's "Holy fook" right before the music cuts in


----------



## EntireTV (Dec 17, 2016)

So I found this video through my recommended video list on YouTube. Watch the trailer! I can't wait for it! I have wanted one of these for so long...

Their Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/godsnumber/


----------



## shadowslice e (Dec 17, 2016)

This guy must have the highest post/like ratio or something


----------



## DGCubes (Dec 18, 2016)

Love the trailer! Definitely going to watch it.


----------



## Jbacboy (Dec 18, 2016)

EXCELLENT trailer! Side note: does anyone know when the documentary that was filmed at nats 2014/2015 is going to come out? I have a feeling it was scrapped.


----------



## h2f (Dec 18, 2016)

What "no older than 20 years old" mean?


----------



## EntireTV (Dec 19, 2016)

h2f said:


> What "no older than 20 years old" mean?



The world record has never been broken recently by anyone over 20 years of age


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Dec 19, 2016)

EntireTV said:


> The world record has never been broken recently by anyone over 20 years of age



He's wondering why they mentioned that


----------



## GenTheThief (Dec 19, 2016)

I'm kinda wondering why this is called "God's Number"?
A speedsolve usually takes 45-55 moves...
Or am I missing something really obvious?

That aside, definitely going to be watching this. Looks really nice.


----------



## h2f (Dec 19, 2016)

FastCubeMaster said:


> He's wondering why they mentioned that



No. I know why they mention that. I'm not English speaker and I thought "no older than 20 years old" means "someone who has not finished 20 years". In fact - Mats and Feliks has finished 20 years though they are at age of 20.


----------



## oliviervlcube (Dec 19, 2016)

I really liked this, great work


----------



## Sajwo (Dec 19, 2016)

EntireTV said:


> The world record has never been broken recently by anyone over 20 years of age



Feliks is 21


----------



## efattah (Dec 19, 2016)

God's number is 20, and the (excellent) trailer references being 20 years old (which until recently was Mats & Feliks), maybe the point is the ideal age to break the world record is when your age equal's God's number (20).


----------



## pglewis (Dec 19, 2016)

GenTheThief said:


> I'm kinda wondering why this is called "God's Number"?
> A speedsolve usually takes 45-55 moves...
> Or am I missing something really obvious?
> 
> That aside, definitely going to be watching this. Looks really nice.



I think the reasoning is that one would have to be omniscient to be able to do a 100% optimized solve. 

[Edit: "God's Number" is 20, which is the most moves required to optimally solve any scramble]


----------



## 1973486 (Dec 20, 2016)

Sajwo said:


> Feliks is 21



Well now he is, he was 20 when he got the most recent single though.


----------



## God's Number Film (Jan 3, 2017)

Thanks for all the comments and feedback. Please make sure you like the Facebook page for any updates! https://www.facebook.com/godsnumber/


----------



## Seanliu (Jan 3, 2017)

I just came back here after a long hiatus (from this forum, not cubing), and immediately found this New Post (along with about 4,700 others, thanks guys)! Talk about great timing  

Will be watching this...
Once exams end.


----------

